# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Como evitar que le salga bichos al maiz de cancha

## ldefrias

Soy un exportador mediano de diversos productos a españa.
En el ultimo contenedor que exporté por primera vez envié granos a granel.
No le hice ningún tratamiento. Y pese a que envie una variedad de 6 items, todos llegaron en buenas condiciones excepto el maiz de cancha tipo montaña. El que llegó con gorgojos.
Necesito saber que tratamiento ( si es que lo hay) le puedo dar, para evitar que sea atacado por dicho bicho. 
Gracias. 
Agradeceré cualquier informacion, con un lenguaje lo menos tecnico posible.Temas similares: Papa cancha o capiro - comprador VENDO MAIZ DE CANCHA DISTINTAS VARIEDADES Promueven manejo responsable de camarón de río para evitar su depredación Artículo: Maíz gigante del Cusco tiene a España como primer destino vendo granos de cusco como maiz quinua cevada, etc  e inclusive papa y entre otros.

----------


## kscastaneda

Gasthion o Phostoxin, para granos almacenados.

----------

